# 28 inch Mud Bugs



## flafiremedic81 (May 2, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can find some 28 inch mud bugs? I can find the 27's but nobody seems to have the 28's.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

if i remember correctly they quite making that size, im sure you can find em somewhere though but we couldnt so my gf went with the 27's and we are really happy with them


----------



## flafiremedic81 (May 2, 2009)

I think thats what I will have to do. I was going to go with the Zillas but it seems like these might be a little tougher and last longer.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i have zillas, my gf's bugs do very well in all conditions and mud alot better then people think too


----------



## Greg G (Jan 8, 2009)

Me personally I have never had Bugs but they do have a cultish following. People swear that they are the best thing since sliced bread and pockets ona shirt. I have had Gators and they werent to bad.
Honestly don't think you will be disappointed with them.

Greg G


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

mud bugs are a great mutli-purpose tire.
Good trail performance and pretty good mud performance. I've read that the 28's have been hard to get ahold of for some time now.


----------



## outskirtsdweller (Jul 6, 2009)

I ended up on a website called Cyclemore4less.com and they had the 28" bugs listed on sale and avail. DO NOT buy from this site. I paid 356.00 for a set of 28/12 bugs over 2 months ago and they never showed up. The owner 'Julie' will not return my money even after she stated that the tires were out of stock. I am going through the fraud process with my cc company. Once again DO NOT purchase from the Cyclemore4less.com website!!!!!


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Here is a 28"x10"x12"...I can't find a 12 wide only 10's

http://www.denniskirk.com/jsp/tpl/t...ain&catId=&productId=p542401&leafCatId=&mmyId=


----------

